# Hedgie ate tissue?



## heyimaddie (Jan 20, 2013)

So I was cleaning up a little mess that Acantha made in her play pen, and she ran and bit off a small piece of tissue from the tissue I was using to clean up her mess with.
I just want to know if there's anything that I should do or if this is super dangerous to her. She bit off a little bit and I took it away from her immediately, but by the time I had gone to get it from her she had already eaten it. :C I'm just really worried.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Was it just toilet tissue or kleenex? If she she'll be fine, a small amount won't hurt her, it'll just pass right through.


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

Harper has a particular affinity for paper products as well. She'll eat magazines, envelopes, and yes, she's even chomped onto my homework. I'm much better at keeping her away from it now, but it never hurt her before.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

That's a good one, "my hedgehog ate my homework!".


----------



## heyimaddie (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! She's fine! C: She doesn't do it to the tissue anymore so I guess it was a one time thing?  Thanks for your responses though!


----------

